# Custom Enclosure Material List?



## kim86 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

Is there a thread somewhere (I can't find it) that has the material list for building a custom enclosure? This includes screws, brackets, all that stuff. I'd like to do a 5ftx3ftx3ft tank with glass doors etc, but have no idea what I'd need. I'm probably going to hire a local handy man since I really have no experience building anything, and the ones I've spoken to already wanna see the plans for ones that have already been built so they can give me a proper price quote. 

Thanks!


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 4, 2012)

for my custom enclosure you can view at the end of my tegu's thread, i used the following (not including tools):
-plywood
-square posts
-L brackets
-straight brackets
-wood glue
-screws
-wire mesh
-wooden planks
-polycrylic sealant
-that clear plastic glass alternative sheets (sorry, im drawing a blank of the name lol)
-door hinges
-waterproof caulk

basically i created a framed with the posts, securing them with brackets, wood glue, and screws. then i screwed plywood onto the frame on three walls and the bottom. i made a thick frame, then stapled the wire mesh to make a top to form the top of the cage. for doors, i attached the plastic sheets to the front with hinges. finally i sealed the edges with caulk after coating the entire thing with polycrylic to waterproof it. i used leftover posts and plywood to make platforms that i can move around.


----------

